# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  برنامه تجزیه عدد به عوامل اول

## yousef_sh2003

من یه برنامه می خوام که بتونه یه عدد رو به عوامل اول خودش تجزیه کنه البته همراه با سورس
مثلا وقتی عدد 21 را به برنامه می دهیم  خروجی را به صورت 21=3*7 به ما نشان بدهد
تو رو خدا کمکم کنید ممنون می شم

----------


## A_Salimi

دوست من :

به عنوان یک کاربر سایت نظر شخصی من این است که سوالات خود را هیچگاه به این صورت مطرح نکنید .
و خودتان در زمانی که سوال رو مطرح میکنید ، ایده ها و روشها ی خودتان را هم بیان نمایید و حتی یک برنامه هم بنویسید که اینجا دوستان برای شما مشکلاتش را برطرف کنند.

خوب نمایش عوامل اول کار چندان سختی نیست کافیه با یک حلقه for تانصف عدد پیش بروید  و سپس هر کدام از این اعداد که باقیمانده اش بر عدد شما صفر بود را در خروجی چاپ کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------

